# Skiers and moguls



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

its a conspiracy against us bro... they dont like us, they know we hate moguls so they make them to get in our way.... :sarcasm:

Its just what they do man, when it gets moguled out i head to the park.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I find it ironic that they complain about how we snowboarders plow the fresh snow, when they destroy an entire run making stupid moguls. :icon_scratch::dizzy::blink:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I find it funny that they blame snowboarders for "ruining" their moguls even after I point out that you don't see many snowboarders on mogul runs


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

You guys have no idea. Alta is like a fucking mogul field. Impossible to steal some fresh from those fuckers when they just mogul everything out.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I FUCKING HATE MOGULS. I have a boarder friend who fucking rips through them though (comparatively) he loves that shit. I don't get it.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Im from the midwest and maybe its because we dont have the steepness, but I've never seen that around here, the resort will usually make a designated mogul run and the skiers keep it there, I was shocked when I saw what the skiers were doing in colorado, it doesn't even seem fun to go that fucking slow


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Moguls will make you better boarder, helps first to ride switch well. Starting to enjoy moguls not the skiers who make them.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Moguls will make you better boarder, helps first to ride switch well. Starting to enjoy moguls not the skiers who make them.


I agree its fun sometimes to challenge yourself and navigate through a mogul field but when you're quads are burning after 3 days of riding its just not fun and literally every run down at loveland was FUCKED on my last day


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I find it ironic that they complain about how we snowboarders plow the fresh snow, when they destroy an entire run making stupid moguls. :icon_scratch::dizzy::blink:


Yes, EXACTLY! Hmm, I didn't realize moguls were formed by people going slowly, but it makes sense. And that makes it more annoying!

I've seen a few mogul fields, even had the misfortune of having to ride through one and it wasn't too much fun. I was forced to go slowly and I was very tempted to plow my way through that... maybe level it a bit 

As linville said: "Moguls are Ullr's way of saying that too many people have already skied here"


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Happens around here too, skiers scrape off perfectly good snow and create the shit mounds they call moguls within a matter of hours after we get any fresh. They usually can't groom them out either...our runs pretty much always suffer from this disease to some extent. 

I really don't think riding moguls is going to make you better. I will never understand why any snowboarder would want to ride designated mogul slopes. Just another reason I hate skiing and always have.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Moguls will make you better boarder, helps first to ride switch well. Starting to enjoy moguls not the skiers who make them.


I usually agree.... sometimes, they are even fun to ride when legs are fresh and visibility is good and you find the rhythm. BUT moguls in unfamiliar steep freeride terrain in flat light/fog when you have no contrast at all are just PITA. 
Took some _epic_ slams last weekend in such conditions :laugh: best slam was when I prepared to gain speed pointing down cos I _thought_ I entered a groomer runout, crouch forward, all of a sudden the tip got stuck, I scorpioned flat down hill faceplanting (happened so all of a sudden I wasn't fast enough to get my arms infront) and slipping face on snow down the steep. Awsome. Glad the helmet/goggle/facemask absorbed the impact/slipping :blink:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Experienced this at Cannon last weekend. First time there, unfamiliar mountain, so I didn't hit the blacks until later in the morning. Big mistake...wicked steep and 100% covered with Volkswagon-sized moguls. Agony. And I ride a directional board, but have learned to ride it switch, which helped a lot. I encountered one skier who ranted about snowboarders plowing off their precious snow...I didn't think to use the mogul argument. I will next time.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

vajohn said:


> I will never understand why any snowboarder would want to ride designated mogul slopes. Just another reason I hate skiing and always have.


Other than the remaining skiier only resorts....

why give skiiers a snowboard-free trail?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> I encountered one skier who ranted about snowboarders plowing off their precious snow...I didn't think to use the mogul argument. I will next time.


I never understood this particular gripe. Sure every once in a while I'll see a noob side-slipping down a steeper run, but honestly I've seen more snowplowing from noob skiers. And when they say snowboarders are more dangerous? I've had several near collisions this year that I was able to avoid because I was being cautious. Every, single one of them involved a low-level-intermediate skier in her 40s just randomly floating along not looking where she was going. Not one involved another snowboarder. /endrant


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't even get me started on the skiers who just slowly glide back and forth back and forth back and forth taking up the entire trail…and it's not even rhythmic so you can figure out which side to pass on…short turn, long turn, instant turn for no reason. Half the time, if you yell "PASSING ON YOUR LEFT!" they'll turn into you as if you'd just told them to turn to the left. 

Okay, you got me started.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

trapper said:


> I never understood this particular gripe. Sure every once in a while I'll see a noob side-slipping down a steeper run, but honestly I've seen more snowplowing from noob skiers. And when they say snowboarders are more dangerous? I've had several near collisions this year that I was able to avoid because I was being cautious. Every, single one of them involved a low-level-intermediate skier in her 40s just randomly floating along not looking where she was going. Not one involved another snowboarder. /endrant


+100 
Lift lines look out it's like snowboarders are invisible to skiers, they seem to have blinders on, riding on the chair same thing.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> and it's not even rhythmic so you can figure out which side to pass on…short turn, long turn, instant turn for no reason.


Yes, exactly this. :laugh:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> +100
> Lift lines look out it's like snowboarders are invisible to skiers, they seem to have blinders on, riding on the chair same thing.


My wife and my regular mountain buddy are both skiers. They think it's a joke that I always want to be on the outside on the lift. Specifically, the left side. I have Flow bindings, and if you leave the high-back up, it'll often get crushed under the chair. If I ride the lift on the right, the high-back laying out flat will inevitably get one of their polls stuck in it, which makes me fall, then they laugh because they think I'm too lame to get out of a chairlift. Also, they're naturally facing forward…snowboarders are naturally facing sideways. They don't ever, ever seem to understand that I can't really just stand straight up off the lift like they can. I'm naturally leaning toward them and just need a bit more space. I've learned to just wait, let everyone off the lift first, then bail at the last minute. It's hairy sometime, especially if it's not a detachable…those regular chairs move fast, not much time for waiting.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

My wife is a skier too who doesn't understand that exact things you mention. In fact, the only time I have trouble on the chairlift is when I ride next to her. She pushes off with her poles and sometimes right off the top of my board, which of course pushes the tail out away from me and then I try to plant my rear foot where my board was supposed and to be and it turns into a shit show. I resorted to doing the same thing you mention on slower lifts. I try to shoot out ahead on the faster ones. Ugh it's annoying.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

trapper said:


> She pushes off with her poles and sometimes right off the top of my board, which of course pushes the tail out away from me and then I try to plant my rear foot where my board was supposed and to be and it turns into a shit show.


:laugh: Exactly what my wife does. And of course, it's always MY fault for getting in her way. But I always have the last word…"Yes, dear."


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

riding goofy I hate sitting on the right side of a twin lift.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I got rather annoyed last weekend. There was an area in wachusett where its a long left hand turn that isn't sloped to steep that ends with an uphill merge back too the right. If you don't keep momentum you have to drag your board 15ft uphill. Damn skiers would get too the top then congregate taking up the whole path which was only 1 car Lane wide. Happened not once but 3 times.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Varza said:


> Yes, EXACTLY! Hmm, I didn't realize moguls were formed by people going slowly, but it makes sense. And that makes it more annoying!
> 
> I've seen a few mogul fields, even had the misfortune of having to ride through one and it wasn't too much fun. I was forced to go slowly and I was very tempted to plow my way through that... maybe level it a bit
> 
> As linville said: "Moguls are Ullr's way of saying that too many people have already skied here"


Yep Saw this at JFBB this weekend, fresh beautiful powder (being on the ice coast we don't get it often. and within hours if not minutes, that fresh canvas was all lumpy and bumpy in piles... i kind thought it was the skiers... but never really clicked in my head.... and yes after a few hours those runs were awful, and i was not having that great powder day anymore. I wound up going to a less used run to get back to the pow.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Yep Saw this at JFBB this weekend, fresh beautiful powder (being on the ice coast we don't get it often. and within hours if not minutes, that fresh canvas was all lumpy and bumpy in piles... i kind thought it was the skiers... but never really clicked in my head.... and yes after a few hours those runs were awful, and i was not having that great powder day anymore. I wound up going to a less used run to get back to the pow.


This is why I love riding the edges of the trails. It can be dangerous, especially if people are coming out of the trees...but I used to surf, and it's kind of like surfing little 3' powder waves. It's the only place on the mountain to get good snow. The skiers fuck it all up by 10 am, then have the nerve to blame snowboarders for scraping off the snow. Put together, their two planks are just as my wide as my board. And they take up the whole damn trail and create all the bumps. They don't realize that I'm just going straight down...the only reason I ever have to "scrape" is because I'm slowing down to avoid THEM!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> Yep Saw this at JFBB this weekend, fresh beautiful powder (being on the ice coast we don't get it often. and within hours if not minutes, that fresh canvas was all lumpy and bumpy in piles... i kind thought it was the skiers... but never really clicked in my head.... and yes after a few hours those runs were awful, and i was not having that great powder day anymore. I wound up going to a less used run to get back to the pow.


Hunter was the same way. All the black and blue trails have moguls. Blacks are just filled, top to bottom.

Didn't venture to the green trails.

Glad I didn't bring my stiff camber board that day.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

love it when the skiers say we f+ck up the moguls...the moguls ARE the fukup!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> My wife and my regular mountain buddy are both skiers. They think it's a joke that I always want to be on the outside on the lift. Specifically, the left side. I have Flow bindings, and if you leave the high-back up, it'll often get crushed under the chair. If I ride the lift on the right, the high-back laying out flat will inevitably get one of their polls stuck in it, which makes me fall, then they laugh because they think I'm too lame to get out of a chairlift. Also, they're naturally facing forward…snowboarders are naturally facing sideways. They don't ever, ever seem to understand that I can't really just stand straight up off the lift like they can. I'm naturally leaning toward them and just need a bit more space. I've learned to just wait, let everyone off the lift first, then bail at the last minute. It's hairy sometime, especially if it's not a detachable…those regular chairs move fast, not much time for waiting.


Wheneve I get on a lift full of skiers I always try to be the first off the lift. I sit on the very edge of the chair with my right ass cheek and push off the chair I soon as I'm near the unloading area.


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

Here in Quebec I didn't even know I was allowed to hate moguls. It's basically moguls 24/7 on half the runs, fresh snow or not. Riding on the edges of the slopes usually does the thing. It's bumpy but there's more snow.


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

I must be lucky to ride on a mountain that manages to be friendly to both skiers and snowboarders. They have a couple of trails that tend to get covered in moguls, but even then there is usually space on the sides where the snow is in its "regular" condition. I used to have a problem unloading from a 6 person chair when I'm in the middle and surrounded by skiers, but I think over time it proved to be a problem of skill, not some kind of innate incompatibility. When everyone is aware of each other and exercises a little bit of common sense, great things can happen (like world peace ).

On the other hand, I had shivers going down my spine when I was going up together with a group of newbies on rental snowboards. It was a disaster waiting to happen, a bunch of them fell over each other from a chair in front when unloading, but luckily the lifties did not stop the chair but just slowed it way down so I could get off and avoid the whole affair. But I cannot really feel too pissed off about it, I used to be just like that at some point. Some people need to fall a few times before they figure out how to stay upright :dizzy:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

on a chair that has a faster moving offload i make sure to get the hole shot and get the f out of there, on slow ones though i often wait and be last, ready to avoid any carnage on the ramp...in any case i never (anymore) let myself go down with anyone flailing, i'll elbow em off of me if need be, only had to do that once actually


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Booo! said:


> Here in Quebec I didn't even know I was allowed to hate moguls. It's basically moguls 24/7 on half the runs, fresh snow or not. Riding on the edges of the slopes usually does the thing. It's bumpy but there's more snow.


Where in Quebec? We've got four days booked at Sutton…room includes tix to Sutton and Jay Peak. Never ridden Sutton, but the trail map looks like fun!


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Where in Quebec? We've got four days booked at Sutton…room includes tix to Sutton and Jay Peak. Never ridden Sutton, but the trail map looks like fun!


I do mostly St-Sauveur (have a pass there) and sometimes Tremblant. I don't go to the townships very often and have never been to Sutton, but I hear they're getting some of that New-England snow. We're too far north for any of that


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

PorkCereal said:


> Damn skiers would get too the top then congregate taking up the whole path which was only 1 car Lane wide. Happened not once but 3 times.


To be fair, I've heard other skiers making comments to the congregation as they pass by. "Get out of the way" "Don't block the run", etc.

In my mind, that's the same stupidity as boarders sitting side by side by side across the entire run to strap in.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

boarder lesson #1 should be 'How to strap in standing up"...

oblivious skiers will always block trails, gate entrances, stand on jumps, etc...there seems to be no hope for them


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

CassMT said:


> boarder lesson #1 should be 'How to strap in standing up"...
> 
> oblivious skiers will always block trails, gate entrances, stand on jumps, etc...there seems to be no hope for them


Gotta admit, the snowboarders who sit on their asses side by side while strapping in piss me off as much as zig-zagging skiers. Learn to strap in, dammit! Or move off to the side! Most of why I love my Flows…I flip the high-back up while still sliding off the lift and keep on moving. I fucking hate getting blocked behind a group of riders all sitting down in the middle of the trail.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

CassMT said:


> boarder lesson #1 should be 'How to strap in standing up"...


:eusa_clap: +1


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

especially if they are texting while they sit on their ass, makes me want to......nevermind

i usually skate down below the throngs, strap in quick and get out of there


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

There is golf etiquette, there is mountain etiquette, but at no time do any of us have to take a class in it, although we all should. :dunno:

Quite frankly, in this day and age, I am shocked that anyone can walk up to a ticket window on a mountain, purchase a lift ticket, no questions asked, and jump on a lift to the top of the mountain. If anyone can do this, then the lack of mountain etiquette that we see from both riders and skiers should not come as a surprise to any of us.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

speedjason said:


> riding goofy I hate sitting on the right side of a twin lift.


Also ride goofy and prefer the left side of the chair so my board has space to hang without feeling all tangled up in others' planks/boards. Plus there's that damn bar skiers insist on pulling down. Ugh that damn bar. When sitting in the middle sections it becomes a practice in pretzeling while trying to maintain lower extremity circulation as they happily prop their skis on the stupid little foot rest. 



CassMT said:


> boarder lesson #1 should be 'How to strap in standing up"...
> 
> oblivious skiers will always block trails, gate entrances, stand on jumps, etc...there seems to be no hope for them


Was strapping in standing up when an older skier dude approached and said, "You should sit down to do that, it's a lot easier." I looked up, dumbfounded and left it at, "Thanks, I'm good." Wtf :laugh:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Booo! said:


> I do mostly St-Sauveur (have a pass there) and sometimes Tremblant. I don't go to the townships very often and have never been to Sutton, but I hear they're getting some of that New-England snow. We're too far north for any of that


We won't be up there until mid-March. Insane deal...works out to about $100 US per person/night (two of us) for a nice room including lift tix to Sutton and Jay Peak, plus full dinner and breakfast each day. Unless we get a tropical heat wave (hey, anything is possible!) we should be good. Our last two trips to Jay Peak were bombs... -6 degrees with 35 mph winds. Upper mountain closed. Horrible conditions. Last time was New Years...totally fogged in. Zero visibility, lifts closed. Hoping this will be a good late-season run! I can't wait to ride Sutton. The trail map looks really fun...lots of narrow, winding trails and tons of diamonds. I always like "new" mountains.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> This is why I love riding the edges of the trails. It can be dangerous, especially if people are coming out of the trees...but I used to surf, and it's kind of like surfing little 3' powder waves. It's the only place on the mountain to get good snow. The skiers fuck it all up by 10 am, then have the nerve to blame snowboarders for scraping off the snow. Put together, their two planks are just as my wide as my board. And they take up the whole damn trail and create all the bumps. They don't realize that I'm just going straight down...the only reason I ever have to "scrape" is because I'm slowing down to avoid THEM!


Yep, you have to resort to riding the side of the trails 2 hrs past opening. Most people are scared of getting too close to the edge of the trail, so there is a few feet of pow wave to ride. It will slowly shrink during the day, so eventually it becomes too sketchy, but you can make your day last.

Then you have the whole issue of people stopping on the side of the trail, which they are supposed to do, but that's where all the goods are at noon!

What's really keeping me from riding here in PA is you pay decent money for a ticket, only to have everything skied off or moguled by 10 AM, and then there are no trees to duck in to! At least at Camelback and Elk. I've heard JFBB has some trees but that it is short as hell.


----------



## Blazin' Raisin (Feb 27, 2013)

CassMT said:


> boarder lesson #1 should be 'How to strap in standing up"...
> 
> Not at my first lesson ever, but I took a lesson at Vail last year and this WAS lesson #1 of the day.
> 
> Back to moguls...Was at Stowe last month and this traditionally heavy mogul field before Perry Merrill was FLAT AND SMOOTH!!! My eyes got big and I opened up. The trail makes a sharp left before a cliff drip off protected by netting. I hit a huge rut and got launched straight into the net. Sometimes I think moguls can protect....


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree that moguls makes you a better rider since it can help you manuever quickly on tighter tree runs. One thing i like about knowing how to ride on moguls is the LOOK on skiers face when you pass them down a run :laugh: I am NOT an expert mogul rider but i can hold my own, i pass skiers down and then sit on the corner as i catch my breath watch them go by,then repeat, it just makes my day thumbsup:


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

t21 said:


> I agree that moguls makes you a better rider since it can help you manuever quickly on tighter tree runs. One thing i like about knowing how to ride on moguls is the LOOK on skiers face when you pass them down a run :laugh: I am NOT an expert mogul rider but i can hold my own, i pass skiers down and then sit on the corner as i catch my breath watch them go by,then repeat, it just makes my day thumbsup:


I agree, being able to ride moguls better than 80-90% of the skiers on the mountain and catching air, hitting double ups, etc is awesome!

Moguls are just a natural formation that happens after runs get tracked out and aren't groomed. The difference is that good skiers make the runs into organized bumps while snowboarders make them a bit more disorganized.

I used to hate riding moguls, until I got good at it and I was fit enough to do it. I was forced into it since I mostly ride with skiers. It really does make you a better rider and if you don't like them it's either you're not good enough at riding them or you're not fit enough to ride them.

Fresh pow is obviously ideal but when it gets tracked out I'd prefer a bumpy run to a groomer since the groomers have gotten a bit boring. On pow days I usually stick to the trees once things get tracked though since you can always find some pow turns.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

S4Shredr said:


> It really does make you a better rider and if you don't like them it's either you're not good enough at riding them or you're not fit enough to ride them.


3rd option is you've ridden a shit ton of all kinds of moguls and one day think, Why the F am i following all these other pepole?...a moral decision of sorts...i realize a lot of mountains don't allow for this option though


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Yep, you have to resort to riding the side of the trails 2 hrs past opening. Most people are scared of getting too close to the edge of the trail, so there is a few feet of pow wave to ride. It will slowly shrink during the day, so eventually it becomes too sketchy, but you can make your day last.
> 
> Then you have the whole issue of people stopping on the side of the trail, which they are supposed to do, but that's where all the goods are at noon!
> 
> What's really keeping me from riding here in PA is you pay decent money for a ticket, only to have everything skied off or moguled by 10 AM, and then there are no trees to duck in to! At least at Camelback and Elk. I've heard JFBB has some trees but that it is short as hell.


Camelback seldomly has moguls... maybe one of their blacks has some small moguls. THey might occasionally have some small bumps, but they tend to be really good at grooming their trails


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

S4Shredr said:


> Moguls are just a natural formation that happens after runs get tracked out and aren't groomed. The difference is that good skiers make the runs into organized bumps while snowboarders make them a bit more disorganized.


Yeah, plenty of skier hate here, but skiers are not out there trying to turn runs into moguls. It just happens naturally with the typical frequency of ski turns. Snowboarding similarly piles up the snow because people naturally turn on the front of mound of snow. With snowboarding it is just disorganized.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've ocassionally practiced riding bumps for years and finally getting a handle on them after 11 years. And when fresh, they are quite fun and a ski bud pointed out to turn on the uphill side to control speed....works great. But riding moguls are a great skill to have and has alot of application to riding tight natty.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> We won't be up there until mid-March. Insane deal...works out to about $100 US per person/night (two of us) for a nice room including lift tix to Sutton and Jay Peak, plus full dinner and breakfast each day. Unless we get a tropical heat wave (hey, anything is possible!) we should be good. Our last two trips to Jay Peak were bombs... -6 degrees with 35 mph winds. Upper mountain closed. Horrible conditions. Last time was New Years...totally fogged in. Zero visibility, lifts closed. Hoping this will be a good late-season run! I can't wait to ride Sutton. The trail map looks really fun...lots of narrow, winding trails and tons of diamonds. I always like "new" mountains.


You should like Sutton. I ride there pretty often and it has nice trails and some nice glades, you can even find triple black glades if you look for it  if they get fresh snow when you there then go early for nice run in fresh snow.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

CassMT said:


> boarder lesson #1 should be 'How to strap in standing up"...
> 
> oblivious skiers will always block trails, gate entrances, stand on jumps, etc...there seems to be no hope for them





surfinsnow said:


> Gotta admit, the snowboarders who sit on their asses side by side while strapping in piss me off as much as zig-zagging skiers. Learn to strap in, dammit! Or move off to the side!...


Haha yeah ... we boarders should try to sit in more of a column instead of a row so as not to block the whole trail! That bugs the hell out of me.


We don't have many mogul runs in Cali but when I go to CO or UT or WY, I do enjoy them.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> 3rd option is you've ridden a shit ton of all kinds of moguls and one day think, Why the F am i following all these other pepole?...a moral decision of sorts...i realize a lot of mountains don't allow for this option though


Awsome pic :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

"I'm not a hater, but i hate shit" - IceT


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Moguls will make you better boarder, helps first to ride switch well. Starting to enjoy moguls not the skiers who make them.


I was riding hard down really tracked out and mogul'd runs at Blue mountain the other night. I had a blast staying in between the bumps and finding a nice fast line.

Snowboarders who complain about moguls just don't know how to ride through them. It ain't easy, for sure, but it can be rewarding when you make it through a mogul patch with speed and confidence.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Deimus85 said:


> I was riding hard down really tracked out and mogul'd runs at Blue mountain the other night. I had a blast staying in between the bumps and finding a nice fast line.
> 
> Snowboarders who complain about moguls just don't know how to ride through them. It ain't easy, for sure, but it can be rewarding when you make it through a mogul patch with speed and confidence.


Yup.

A wise man once said: "It's not that you can't ski moguls, it's that you can't ski, and the moguls prove it"

Maybe the same applies to snowboarding?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

The thing that pisses me off about the moguls is all the damn tree runs at waterville come off of moguled out runs... so in order to get some fresh i need to endure the moguls... I can manage them but i don't really like them... I usually choose to head to the park rather than the trees after it gets to a certain point because of that... Surfinsnow mentioned cannon... cannon's moguls scare the shit out of me...damn things are like the size of a small bus... Sometimes i just think it is impossible for them to be groomed.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

S4Shredr said:


> Yup.
> 
> A wise man once said: "It's not that you can't ski moguls, it's that you can't ski, and the moguls prove it"
> 
> Maybe the same applies to snowboarding?


+5. I fully agree that, in lackluster conditions, moguls can be quite terrible. In fresh snow though I think they are awesome! Plan your line and pick a few towards the bottom to get some air on. Riding switch and pivot turns are your friend! People just don't like being proved they cannot do something, the truth hurts sometimes, but its a compelling pain.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

The ultimate challenge is to master shredding any terrain no matter the condition. It's a mind set of always pushing yourself to get better to be on the edge. Most days on the slopes I try to kick some ass and take no prisioners weather it's bombing a run, carving, ridding switch, moguls, jumping, and you name it, just keep on keeping on. Having fun is great! Always just having fun IMO is just a lack of progression.

"Fear is enemy of progression"


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

what a crock. Snowboarders track out freshies and make moguls too. I was up at Mammoth on the 10th and the backside was all tracked out by 1pm and it was damn near all boarders. Sack up and learn how to navigate a run.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

nillo said:


> what a crock. Snowboarders track out freshies and make moguls too. I was up at Mammoth on the 10th and the backside was all tracked out by 1pm and it was damn near all boarders. Sack up and learn how to navigate a run.


Fuck off spammer skier! (I beat trapper to it, yay!) 

But seriously, what's that all about? I strive to get better, have straighter runs and clean turns. And I'm not going down a black for a while, until I fully trust myself to do it (mostly) right. Runs will get tracked up just by people going on them...

Just wanted to say that I do actually plan on practicing on moguls. I just got this idea of trying to get air for the first time on them. Won't throw you very high, so not too scary. Right?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

HATE the mogul fields. I dont care if they improve your technique, they are just not fun. It's like going to the gym... sure it improves you, but i just dont find it fun at all.

An odd mogul run here or there is not that bad, problem is after several hrs EVERY goddam steep section in black and blue runs becomes a mogul field. Whyyyyyyyy?!!!??!

The other thing is the taking the whole width of the run thing.... Seriously.. WTF.

I'd like to know what is the absolute most annoying thing boarders can do to skiers.... so i can start doing it.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

F1EA said:


> I'd like to know what is the absolute most annoying thing boarders can do to skiers.... so i can start doing it.


That would make you no better than they are :dunno:

When I was going down a run and noticed that my turns were tighter than the skiers', I was quite amused and a tad proud of myself. I figured they were just freaked out noob skiers and those were pretty steep portions of a blue.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

when they are stopped in the middle of the trail chatting, or blocking a gate entrance, just ride right over their ski tips


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

F1EA said:


> I'd like to know what is the absolute most annoying thing boarders can do to skiers.... so i can start doing it.


If you've got a board strapped to your feet, you're already doing it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Varza said:


> Fuck off spammer skier! (I beat trapper to it, yay!)
> 
> But seriously, what's that all about? I strive to get better, have straighter runs and clean turns. And I'm not going down a black for a while, until I fully trust myself to do it (mostly) right. Runs will get tracked up just by people going on them...
> 
> Just wanted to say that I do actually plan on practicing on moguls. I just got this idea of trying to get air for the first time on them. Won't throw you very high, so not too scary. Right?


California is in a (snow) drought. He would take moguls all day.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Ride the edges and avoid the moguls if they aren't something you can handle. I don't mind moguls, but I'm not chasing after them either. I find myself on the edges primarily because I'm looking for off piste or near piste options.

I do appreciate their desire to smooth over the moguls, but I really can't stand beginner boarders who plow down entire runs. Nothing makes me want to stop and give pointers more than when I see this. I'll excuse it if the person is trying to teach another person or if they are crying, but if that is just how they ride then they need to get back to the blues.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

CassMT said:


> when they are stopped in the middle of the trail chatting, or blocking a gate entrance, just ride right over their ski tips


can I just gently spray them? just a little bit?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

speedjason said:


> can I just gently spray them? just a little bit?


You can go more then a little........just don't look back.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> You can go more then a little........just don't look back.


Pretend that ur out of control careening right at them...then pull a big slash


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i was so tempted today, when the fog came in the ducks were Everywhere, blocking shit, standing in the middle of cats, blocking the singles line even, acckk!..forget spraying, i wanted to grind my edge deeply across their topsheets...but i didn't


----------



## delawareshreds (Feb 21, 2014)

haha this is great, I actually had a guy at work today ask me if snowboarders thought skiiers looked weird when they were riding a half pipe, I replied with" no they always look fucking weird, its like comparing roller blading to skateboarding, what do you do when you see an adult roller blading? You laugh,"


----------



## TKDKidd (Feb 11, 2014)

Deimus85 said:


> I was riding hard down really tracked out and mogul'd runs at Blue mountain the other night. I had a blast staying in between the bumps and finding a nice fast line.
> 
> Snowboarders who complain about moguls just don't know how to ride through them. It ain't easy, for sure, but it can be rewarding when you make it through a mogul patch with speed and confidence.


They were super soft today, great to learn where to turn on them today.


----------

